# Best book to learn PHP And MySQL?



## walkmanguru (Feb 12, 2010)

Which is the Best book to learn PHP And MySQL from scratch... (object-oriented)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 13, 2010)

Try out Wrox.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 13, 2010)

digit gave out fast track of PHP, god for beginning prg

search google for tutorials : i consider it the better way than to read book and then implement (copy-paste coding)))!!!


----------



## ico (Feb 13, 2010)

I've Wrox Beginning PHP5. It's a very good for PHP book IMHO.


----------



## aura (Mar 3, 2010)

head first for PHP and MySQL is also a good alternative


----------



## Leons (Mar 9, 2010)

_PHP and MySQL for Dynamic Web Sites: Visual QuickPro Guide (2nd Edition)_
by Larry Ullman 
It has a lot in common with php tutirials
_Creating Database Web Applications with PHP_
by Jeanine Meyer


----------



## Sathish (Mar 9, 2010)

Flood of books available on web. just google php and mysql on r******e or H***e..


----------



## walkmanguru (Mar 19, 2010)

Leons said:


> _PHP and MySQL for Dynamic Web Sites: Visual QuickPro Guide (2nd Edition)_
> by Larry Ullman
> It has a lot in common with php tutirials
> _Creating Database Web Applications with PHP_
> by Jeanine Meyer



I was learning from the larry ullman book, but i found it is doesnt cover obhject-oriented php...


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 19, 2010)

the best tutorials for php and mysql ca be found on internet....google it


----------



## devgujar (Mar 25, 2010)

Try   "PHP 5.0 and MySQL Bible" Book & *w3schools.com/


----------



## kgup (Mar 30, 2010)

From years of experience as a web developer, I would suggest head First PHP and MySQL.

The Wrox book is definitely the most popular, but it wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Sathish (Apr 13, 2010)

Head first simulates virtual tutor.. it takes short times to learn


----------



## Garbage (Apr 13, 2010)

"Learning PHP" - O'Reily
*oreilly.com/catalog/9780596005603


----------



## ramprasad (May 7, 2010)

ico said:


> I've Wrox Beginning PHP5. It's a very good for PHP book IMHO.



I second that...


----------

